# Lenovo T480s vs X1 Carbon 2018



## Leob12 (25. September 2018)

Hallo PCGH Community,

Budget: 600-800€

So, mittlerweile mit GH-Auswahl: 
Produktvergleich Lenovo Yoga 530-14IKB schwarz, Core i5-8250U, 8GB RAM, 256GB SSD (81EK00LMGE), Toshiba Portege X20W-D-14G, Acer Spin 5 SP513-52N-54SF, Microsoft Surface Laptop grau, Core m3-7Y30, Lenovo Yoga 530-14IKB schwarz, Core i3-8130U Geizhals
Leider haben die alle einen nervigen Schminkspiegel  
Der Toshiba sagt mir irgendwie am meisten zu, lange Laufzeit, Stylus dabei, leicht. Der Rest ist bis auf den Surface Laptop doch eher schwer mit 1,6 kg. 

Produktvergleich Acer Aspire Switch Alpha 12 SA5-271-531V, Acer Switch 5 SW512-52-5819, Acer Aspire Switch Alpha 12 Pro SA5-271P-55PX Geizhals Deutschland
Hier hätte ich noch drei Modelle von Acer. 

https://geizhals.at/lenovo-ideapad-miix-520-12ikb-iron-gray-81cg01f8ge-a1760615.html
Lenovo IdeaPad Miix 510-12IKB, Core i5-7200U, 256GB SSD, 8GB RAM (80XE000JGE) ab €'*'899,-- de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Auch diese hier sehen interessant aus, sind halt relativ teuer.

Surface: 
Produktvergleich Microsoft Surface Go + Type Cover Schwarz 128GB, Microsoft Surface Pro 3 128GB, Windows 8.1 Pro, Microsoft Surface Pro 4 - Core i5-6300U, 4GB RAM Geizhals Deutschland

Hab jetzt das Go +, Pro 3 und Pro 4. 
Das Pro 4 liegt über meiner Preisvorstellung, wenn sich die paar € aber lohnen wärs auch egal. 

Mir gehts primär darum die Auswahl einmal einzuschränken, würde es statt 800€ 900€ kosten, ist es kein KO-Kriterium, allerdings muss sich der Aufpreis aus meiner Sicht lohnen. 
Ich werde auch natürlich diverse Shops aufsuchen wo ich Studentenrabatt bekommen würde. 

Danke schonmal. 

Das Go + hat halt die Tastatur und Stylus dabei, dafür Win 10 S. Kostet auch gut 700€. 
Das Pro 3 hätte Win 8.1 Pro, wäre etwas größer 12" anstatt 10, bessere CPU etc, kostet halt auch etwas mehr und die Tastatur ist nicht dabei. 

Ein Gebrauchtkauf eines Pro 4 wäre durchaus auch in Ordnung.


----------



## Leob12 (6. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Laptop vs Surface*

Push

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## efdev (6. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Laptop vs Surface*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Das Go + hat halt die Tastatur und Stylus dabei, dafür Win 10 S. Kostet auch gut 700€.
> Das Pro 3 hätte Win 8.1 Pro, wäre etwas größer 12" anstatt 10, bessere CPU etc, kostet halt auch etwas mehr und die Tastatur ist nicht dabei.



Das Win10S kann man doch für Lau upgraden. 
Aber ich glaube nicht das du mit 10" glücklich wirst, ich arbeite jetzt seit einem Jahr mit 12,5" das ist schon echt grenzwertig falls man das Surface Go allerdings ohne Probleme an ein Display anschließen kann halte ich es dennoch für eine Option.

Wenn du aber schon das Pro4 für 900€ in Auge hast würde ich vielleicht auch nen Blick auf das "neue" 6er werfen das ist mit i5 und 8GB für 950€ als Student zu haben, allerdings kosten Typecover und Stift wieder 200€+ extra 

Was genau ist denn der geplante Einsatzzweck?


----------



## Leob12 (6. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Laptop vs Surface*



efdev schrieb:


> Das Win10S kann man doch für Lau upgraden.
> Aber ich glaube nicht das du mit 10" glücklich wirst, ich arbeite jetzt seit einem Jahr mit 12,5" das ist schon echt grenzwertig falls man das Surface Go allerdings ohne Probleme an ein Display anschließen kann halte ich es dennoch für eine Option.
> 
> Wenn du aber schon das Pro4 für 900€ in Auge hast würde ich vielleicht auch nen Blick auf das "neue" 6er werfen das ist mit i5 und 8GB für 950€ als Student zu haben, allerdings kosten Typecover und Stift wieder 200€+ extra



Jo, Typecover und Stift kosten halt nochmal extra. 
Und du hast recht, die 10" sind doch etwas wenig, und die Hardware ist auch eher mau für den Preis. Mein Switch 10 hat auch 10,1", allerdings mag da der RAM nicht mehr, 2 GB halt. 
Ich habe jetzt schon mehrere Pro 4 gebraucht für 600-700€ inkl Typecover und Stift gesehen. 

Aber das 6er werde ich mir mal ansehen. Oder vielleicht auch das "5er". Ich bin halt skeptisch ob 4 GB reichen...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## efdev (6. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Laptop vs Surface*

Ich würde 8GB schon bevorzugen selbst wenn aktuell 4GB reichen das Gerät ist eh schon teuer wäre schade wenn es in ein paar Jahren wegen RAM nicht mehr brauchbar ist.
Wenn es dir rein um das mitschreiben geht was spricht gegen ein iPad und nen gebrauchtes Thinkpad als Laptop? 

Selbst hab ich für das Studium halt nen Yoga S1 gekauft zum schreiben langt es(passiver Stift deswegen am Rand halt recht ungenau) der Akku ist zwar nicht mehr frisch macht aber 5h noch mit und das Gerät kriegt man für 300-400.
Und Linux läuft auch ohne Probleme falls es mal benötigt wird.


----------



## chaotium (6. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Laptop vs Surface*

Also ich habe das Pro 4 seit knapp 2,5 Jahren, läuft ohne Probleme und die 4 GB reichen für Office und Co. Zum Spielen ist es natürlich nicht geeignet.


----------



## efdev (6. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Laptop vs Surface*

Ich denke ums Spielen geht es nicht sonst wäre nen Surface Go nicht in der Auswahl gewesen


----------



## Leob12 (6. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Laptop vs Surface*



xtrame90 schrieb:


> Also ich habe das Pro 4 seit knapp 2,5 Jahren, läuft ohne Probleme und die 4 GB reichen für Office und Co. Zum Spielen ist es natürlich nicht geeignet.


Nö, Spiele werden nicht gespielt, maximal MS Office, PDFs bearbeiten/lesen, normales Surfen (Youtube, Dazn), das wars eigentlich^^ 


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Abductee (6. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Laptop vs Surface*

Die Surfaces haben aber auch einen Schminkspiegel.


----------



## chaotium (6. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Laptop vs Surface*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Nö, Spiele werden nicht gespielt, maximal MS Office, PDFs bearbeiten/lesen, normales Surfen (Youtube, Dazn), das wars eigentlich^^
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk



Dann reicht auch das Surface Go, das hat sogar 8GB Ram. Und der Pentium reicht auch


----------



## Leob12 (6. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Laptop vs Surface*



xtrame90 schrieb:


> Dann reicht auch das Surface Go, das hat sogar 8GB Ram. Und der Pentium reicht auch


Ist mir aber fast zu klein bzw zu teuer für die verbaute Hardware. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## efdev (6. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Laptop vs Surface*



Abductee schrieb:


> Die Surfaces haben aber auch einen Schminkspiegel.



Den kriegst du leider mit Digitizer automatisch dazu, die Surface (und iPad) werden wenigstens Hell genug  bei den anderen Laptops wäre ich mir da nicht so sicher müsste man in Tests mal nachlesen.

Zum Surfen lesen usw. ist nen Surface schon angenehmer da mehr Tablet als Laptop das merkt man schon.


----------



## Leob12 (6. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Laptop vs Surface*



efdev schrieb:


> Den kriegst du leider mit Digitizer automatisch dazu, die Surface (und iPad) werden wenigstens Hell genug  bei den anderen Laptops wäre ich mir da nicht so sicher müsste man in Tests mal nachlesen.
> 
> Zum Surfen lesen usw. ist nen Surface schon angenehmer da mehr Tablet als Laptop das merkt man schon.


Jo, Digitizer und matt, gibt es die Kombi überhaupt? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## efdev (6. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Laptop vs Surface*

Bei Laptops soweit ich weiß nur in Form einer Folie, ansonsten halt bei den Pen Display zum Zeichnen wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin inwiefern da nicht auch nur ne Folie drauf ist


----------



## Leob12 (6. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Laptop vs Surface*



efdev schrieb:


> Bei Laptops soweit ich weiß nur in Form einer Folie, ansonsten halt bei den Pen Display zum Zeichnen wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin inwiefern da nicht auch nur ne Folie drauf ist


Naja mit der Folie ist ja der Touchscreen nicht mehr so gut oder?^^ 
Ich versteh schon dass der trotzdem funktiiniert, aber wenn dadurch die Stifteingabe nicht mehr so gut funktioniert ist es auch wieder blöd.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## efdev (6. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Laptop vs Surface*

Kann ich dir nicht sagen grundsätzlich wird das Bild etwas unschärfer bei Folien aber inwiefern die noch Nachteile mitbringen weiß ich nicht.


----------



## seahawk (6. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Laptop vs Surface*

Wenn einem der Pentium des Go und 4GB reicht, kann man überlegen ob einem auch ein Pentium N4200 reichen könnte und zum Acer Switch 3 greifen.  Ich bin selber überrascht wie tapfer sich das Ding schlägt.


----------



## Leob12 (7. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Laptop vs Surface*



seahawk schrieb:


> Wenn einem der Pentium des Go und 4GB reicht, kann man überlegen ob einem auch ein Pentium N4200 reichen könnte und zum Acer Switch 3 greifen.  Ich bin selber überrascht wie tapfer sich das Ding schlägt.


Ich weiß ja nicht ob es mir reicht. Zeitenweise habe ich schon mehrere Tabs offen, und das funktioniert an meinem Switch halt nicht^^ 
Wenn ich für ein paar € mehr dieses Problem nicht hätte, dann wäre es mir das schon wert. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## fotoman (7. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Laptop vs Surface*



seahawk schrieb:


> Wenn einem der Pentium des Go und 4GB reicht, kann man überlegen ob einem auch ein Pentium N4200 reichen könnte und zum Acer Switch 3 greifen.  Ich bin selber überrascht wie tapfer sich das Ding schlägt.


Naja, 12,2" bei 16:10 und 900g zu 10" bei 3:2 und 522g sind für mich schon ein sehr bedeutender Unterschied. Mir sind alle 12" Tablets zur längeren Freihandnutzung (ohne passende Hülle) zu schwer.



Abductee schrieb:


> Die Surfaces haben aber auch einen  Schminkspiegel.


Touch und mattes Display lässt sich leider an  max. einer halben Hand abzählen.
Spontan fällt mir nur dashier ein:
Test Fujitsu Stylistic Q738 (i5-8350U, UHD620) Convertible - Notebookcheck.com Tests

Persönlich würde ich auf Schnäppchenseiten darauf warten, dass es das Surface Pro (2017) mit i5, 8GB Ram und 128 GB SSD inkl. Stift und TypeCover wieder für 800-850 € in Angebot gibt (u.U. in Kürze auch weniger, da das Surface Pro 6 ja gerade auf dfen Markt kommt). Oder halt ein Acer Switch 5 (Achtung, auch dort sind leider nicht mehr alle lüfterlos wie beim Vorgänger Switch Aplha 12). Ein Tablet mit Lüfter (auch, wenn der beim PDF-Lesen meist aus ist) wollte ich keins mehr haben.

PDFs lesen macht mir erst auf 12" (bei 3:2) Spaß, Endlich nur noch vertikal scrollen und kein Zoomen mehr.

Surface Pro 3/4 mit Lüfter würde ich persönlich nicht kaufen, obwohl man die gebraucht mittlerweile (Pro 3, i5, 4GB Ram, 128 GB SSD, TypeCover, u.U. auch mit Stift) vom Händler für 450 Euro bekommt. U.U. wäre ein gebrauchtes Pro 4 mit m3 auch eine Überlegung wert.

Laptop anstatt Tablet? Da musst Du halt selber wissen, was Du benötigst. Ein Gerät, das sich auch auf unsicherem Untergrund vernünftig nutzen lässt (Laptop mit Display+tastur im festen Verbund) oder eins, das eine locker verbundene Notfalltastatur besitzt. Ich wollte mein Tablet nicht durch einen beherzten Griff auf die Tastatur am Fallen hindern (da löst sich vermutlich die magnetische Verbindung und das Tablet liegt inkl. Spyder-App auf dem Boden), mein Laptop hat sowas schon mehrmals überstanden.


----------



## seahawk (8. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Laptop vs Surface*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht ob es mir reicht. Zeitenweise habe ich schon mehrere Tabs offen, und das funktioniert an meinem Switch halt nicht^^
> Wenn ich für ein paar € mehr dieses Problem nicht hätte, dann wäre es mir das schon wert.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk



Gut, das spricht dann aber grundsätzlich gegen 4GB.


----------



## Leob12 (8. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Laptop vs Surface*



seahawk schrieb:


> Gut, das spricht dann aber grundsätzlich gegen 4GB.


Inwiefern? 
Natürlich, 8 GB wären wirklich optimal, aber ich habe eh meinen PC für die "Schwerarbeit". Mein jetziges mit 2GB ist hier halt verdammt limitiert. 


Tippe gerade auf meinem Convertible. Heute Seminar, 2 Word-Dokumente offen, 2 Tabs in Chrome, und laggt wie sonstwas. 
Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## seahawk (9. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Laptop vs Surface*

Mit 2GB limitiert Dich der RAM.


----------



## Leob12 (9. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Laptop vs Surface*



seahawk schrieb:


> Mit 2GB limitiert Dich der RAM.


Ja, das ist mir schon klar. 
Und da habe ich die Befürchtung dass die 4 GB auch limitieren werden. 
Deswegen glaube ich dass ein gebrauchtes Surface Pro 4 inkl Stift und Tastatur für so 800-900€ kein schlechter Deal ist, i5, 8GB Ram und 256 GB SSD inklusive natürlich

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## seahawk (9. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Laptop vs Surface*

Sagte ich ja, wenn Dir viele Dateien gleichzeitig offen zu haben wichtig ist, dann sind 8GB besser und das spricht gegen ein Gerät mit 4GB.


----------



## fotoman (9. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Laptop vs Surface*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Tippe gerade auf meinem Convertible. Heute Seminar, 2 Word-Dokumente offen, 2 Tabs in Chrome, und laggt wie sonstwas.


Und das liegt am Ram? Das müssen dann ja riesige Word-Dateien oder speicherfressende JS-Anwendungen im Browser sein.

Ich habe gerade leider nur ein 20 MB Wordfile mit 230 Seite und vielen Bildern hier. Damit belegt LibreOffice nur 130 MB Ram. 

Mit einem 140 MB .doc File (4000 Seiten) war Word 2016 selbst auf einem einigermaßen neuen Laptop (i5-8350U, 8 GB-Ram) masslos überfordert. Das lag aber nicht am Ram sondern an der lahmen CPU. Ohne übertaktete i9-9900K wäre da wohl auch mit einem aktuelen Word nichts zu madchen, es ist und bleibt halt eine 20 Jahre alte 1 Thread Notizzettel-App.

Aber gut, Windows 10 belegt hier trotz 32 GB Ram gerde mal 3,3 GB, inkl. Firefox mit ein paar Tabs (mit 600 MB der größe Brocken), LibreOffice und einigem anderen.

900 Euro würde ich persönlich nicht für ein gebrauchtes Surface Pro ohne MS-Garantie ausgeben.


----------



## seahawk (9. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Laptop vs Surface*

Er hat jetzt ein Gerät mit 2GB.


----------



## Leob12 (9. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Laptop vs Surface*



fotoman schrieb:


> Und das liegt am Ram? Das müssen dann ja riesige Word-Dateien oder speicherfressende JS-Anwendungen im Browser sein.
> 
> Ich habe gerade leider nur ein 20 MB Wordfile mit 230 Seite und vielen Bildern hier. Damit belegt LibreOffice nur 130 MB Ram.
> 
> ...



Windows braucht ca 1 GB Ram, die CPU schnauft auch und die Festplatte ich dann auch überfordert^^ 

MS gibt auch nur 1 Jahr Garantie. 

Und da würde ich ohne Stift 999€ für das 2017er Modell mit i5, 8GB und 256 GB SsD zahlen

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## fotoman (10. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Laptop vs Surface*



Leob12 schrieb:


> MS gibt auch nur 1 Jahr Garantie.


Und zwangsweise 2 Jahre Gewährleistung über den Händler bei Neuware. Aus den Verhalten von MS bei den bisherigen Serienfehlern würde ich schließen, dass sie auch weiterhin bei gehäuft auftretenden HW-Problemen nicht auf einem Nachweis durch den Kunden bestehen, dass der Defekt bei Auslieferung schon vorhanden war.

Welcher Gebrauchthändler gibt überhaupt Garantie auf Akkus, bei Neuware kann man von einer zugesicherten Eigenschaft ausgehen, die der Händler/Hersteller ansatzweise zu erfüllen hat. Aber gut, 14-30 Tage Rückgaberecht bei Nichtgefallen reichen, um den Akku und den Lüfter beim Gebrauchtkauf zu testen.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Und da würde ich ohne Stift 999€ für das 2017er Modell mit i5, 8GB und 256 GB SsD zahlen


Das hat dann einen fabrikneuen Akku und ist lüfterlos. Wer weiss, wie ein Gebrauchtgerät behandelt wurde.

Ich gebe natürlich nur meine Meinung wieder. Ich würde mir zu dem Preis auch kein neues 2017er mehr kaufen. Das Pro 6 ist für Dich halt zu teuer, bei mir würde es meinen x220 und das Surface Pro 2 ersetzen und (ohne HW-Defekt) wieder mind. 6-7 Jahre genutzt. Die mind, 1,5 fache Multi-Core Leistung ist mir den Aufpreis wert. Alternative wäre für mich ein gebrauchtes Pro 3 (mit 8 GB/256GB von Händler für 500 €). Plus 55 € für das (gebrauchte) TypeCover 4 + Stift. Da würde ich keine 800-900 € für das gebrauchte Pro 4 ausgeben.


----------



## Leob12 (11. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Laptop vs Surface*



fotoman schrieb:


> Und zwangsweise 2 Jahre Gewährleistung über den Händler bei Neuware. Aus den Verhalten von MS bei den bisherigen Serienfehlern würde ich schließen, dass sie auch weiterhin bei gehäuft auftretenden HW-Problemen nicht auf einem Nachweis durch den Kunden bestehen, dass der Defekt bei Auslieferung schon vorhanden war.
> 
> Welcher Gebrauchthändler gibt überhaupt Garantie auf Akkus, bei Neuware kann man von einer zugesicherten Eigenschaft ausgehen, die der Händler/Hersteller ansatzweise zu erfüllen hat. Aber gut, 14-30 Tage Rückgaberecht bei Nichtgefallen reichen, um den Akku und den Lüfter beim Gebrauchtkauf zu testen.
> 
> ...


So gesehen hast du recht. 
Das Pro 6 werde ich mir mal anschauen. Eventuell auch das Surface Book oder was es da alles gibt. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## nonameguzzi (11. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Laptop vs Surface*

Mach dir mal gedanken für was du es brauchst....

Ich habe das Pro 4 in der kleinsten Variante also mit dem M3 Prozessor, 128gb SSD und 4Gb Ram

Windows läuft super flott drauf, Surfen geht gut, Office ist kein Problem und mehr muss das teil nicht können.

Die Akku Laufzeit ist echt gut, der Bildschrim schön hochauflösend, Touch benutze ich auch häufig.

Ich hatte das Surface vor paar Monaten neu für 600€ bekommen dazu noch 80€ für ein Cover und nochmal 80 für ein Stift.


----------



## Leob12 (12. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Laptop vs Surface*



nonameguzzi schrieb:


> Mach dir mal gedanken für was du es brauchst....
> 
> Ich habe das Pro 4 in der kleinsten Variante also mit dem M3 Prozessor, 128gb SSD und 4Gb Ram
> 
> ...


Wie schon gesagt, Mitschriften, Arbeiten schreiben, Surfen, sprich Bürokram ohne wirklich anspruchsvolle Software. 
Mein Gedanke ist nur der: Kaufe ich jetzt die kleine Variante, bereue ich es in 2-3 Jahren wieder? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leob12 (19. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Laptop vs Surface*

Irgendwie lacht mich das MS Surface Laptop an. 
Microsoft Surface Laptop 2 grau, Core i5-8250U, 8GB RAM, 128GB SSD (LQL-00004) ab €' '1126,02 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Österreich



Intel Core i5-8250U, 4x 1.60GHz


Intel Core i5-8250U, 4x 1.60GHz, 8 GB Ram, 128 GB SSD. 
Muss ich mir im örtlichen Saturn nochmal ansehen, hab heute schonmal etwas herumprobiert und war relativ angetan. Ein neues Surface Pro 6 würde mitsamt Typecover und Stift ähnlich teuer sein.


----------



## fotoman (20. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Laptop vs Surface*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Kaufe ich jetzt die kleine Variante, bereue ich es in 2-3 Jahren wieder?


Wenn Du Dir ernsthaft solche Gedanken machst, dann wären mir 128 GB SSD aber bei einem Gerät, das sich nicht aufrüsten lässt, viel zu wenig. Ich überlege gerade, ob ich meinem alten x220 noch 16 GB Ram und 960 GB SSD spendieren soll, weil die vorhandenen 8 GB Ram und 120+240 GB SSD zu klein werden.

Und wenn  ich das richtig sehe, ist der Microsoft Surface Laptop 2 ein reiner Laptop mit Streicheldisplay aber ohne 180° oder gar 360° Scharnier.  Handschriftliche Notizen wären dann für mich unmöglich.

Das Surface Pro 6 ist inkl. Tastatur m.W.n. leichter, kompakter und halt als dig. Notizblock nutzbar. Dafür ist das Dispaly kleiner und nur auf festem Untergrund inkl. Tastatur nutzbar.

Als Laptop würde ich mir, trotz des schlechter auflösenden 16:9 Displays eher ein Gerät wie das Asus Zenbook 13 kaufen,. Das wiegt etwas weniger und lässt den Rasierspiegel dort, wo er hingehört. Ich ärgere mich in der Wohnung ständig über die Spiegeldisplays meiner Windows-Tablets, im Zug mit sehr wenig Bewegungsfreiheit sowieso. Touch habe ich am Laptop noch nie vermisst, dort hat man die Tastaur und des Mauspad ja immer dabei.


----------



## Abductee (20. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Laptop vs Surface*

@Leob
Bist du aus Österreich?
Da läuft noch einen Tag die u:book-Aktion. (falls du Schüler/Student/Mitarbeiter bist)
u:book - Detail


----------



## Leob12 (20. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Laptop vs Surface*



fotoman schrieb:


> Wenn Du Dir ernsthaft solche Gedanken machst, dann wären mir 128 GB SSD aber bei einem Gerät, das sich nicht aufrüsten lässt, viel zu wenig. Ich überlege gerade, ob ich meinem alten x220 noch 16 GB Ram und 960 GB SSD spendieren soll, weil die vorhandenen 8 GB Ram und 120+240 GB SSD zu klein werden.
> 
> Und wenn  ich das richtig sehe, ist der Microsoft Surface Laptop 2 ein reiner Laptop mit Streicheldisplay aber ohne 180° oder gar 360° Scharnier.  Handschriftliche Notizen wären dann für mich unmöglich.
> 
> ...



Du hast vollkommen recht. 
Der Surface-Laptop ist wirklich etwas teuer für das was er bietet. 
Und vom Touchscreen bin ich derzeit auch etwas abgewichen. Ok, in PDFs schreiben ist ja ganz cool, aber wie oft mache ich das dann wirklich, lesen am Tablet ist ja eher unangenehm und ich muss zeitenweise wöchentlich über 100 Seiten,oft auch Doppelseiten lesen. 
Dann bleibt die kleine SSD, die wirklich miese Ausstattung bei den Ports, und der Preis. Dazu nur ein Jahr Garantie von MS. 

Das Asus Zenbook sehe ich mir gerade an, steht noch nicht zum Verkauf, aber wäre halt wirklich top. 985g schwer, zwei Jahre Garantie, beleuchtete Rastatur, mattes IPS-Display, Quadcore-CPU. 960€, ist aber noch nicht erhältlich. 

Vergleichbare Optionen wären das Lenovo Ideapad 720S-13IKB, hat dieselbe CPU (i5-8250U), selber Takt, gleich große SSD (Zenbook hat eine M2, Ideapad M2 PCIe), denselben Buchsen + Thunderbolt 3 (was ich aber vermutlich nicht benötigen werde). Ist halt gut 150g schwerer. Preis 910€.

Das Asus Vivobook S14 hätte ebenfalls den i5, 256 GB SSD, anstatt 2 USB3.0 nur einen 3.0 und einen 2.0, ist ebenfalls etwas schwerer, das Display hat eine etwas schlechtere Leuchtkraft (200cd/m2 zu 300). Kostet halt nur 780€. 


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leob12 (15. November 2018)

*AW: Laptop vs Surface*

So, die Idee mit dem Touchscreen habe ich jetzt verworfen^^ 

Produktvergleich ASUS Zenbook 13 UX331UAL-EG050T blau (90NB0HT3-M03420), ASUS Zenbook S UX391UA-EG019T dunkelblau, Fujitsu Lifebook U728, Dell Latitude 7390, Core i5-8250U, 8GB RAM, 256GB SSD (P41XT) Geizhals Österreich
Das ASUS Zenbook 13 gefällt mir sehr gut, kostet nicht die Welt, ist verdammt leicht, und die Reviews sind eigentlich auch ordentlich. 

Als Studentenrabatt-Gerät ist mir das Thinkpad T480s ins Auge gefallen, hat auch gute Bewertungen und die Thinkpad-Reihe ist sehr beliebt und eine gute Mittelklasse-Serie von Lenovo. 3 Jahre Garantie spricht auch dafür. Kostet halt 1390€, das Teil dürfte mir dann aber sicher einige Jahre Gesellschaft leisten. 
Wobei ich für einen Hunderter mehr das X1 Carbon 2018 bekommen könnte. 
ThinkPad X1 Carbon 2018 (20KH0035GE) - ThinkPad X - Lenovo Campus - Laptop & PC
ThinkPad T480s (20L7001VGE) - ThinkPad T - Lenovo Campus - Laptop & PC
ThinkPad University T480s (20L8S02D00) - Laptop & PC


----------

